# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Book Club >  >  Poll: LD Book Club Frequency

## Hilary

So this poll is very simple - how often would you guys like to read a book in the LD book club? Once a month or once every other month? I started it with once a month, then shifted to every other month. Mostly because I figured people were busy with the holidays, and sometimes our books are quite long. Still, though, I don't really mind either way. Now that you've had a taste of both, what do you guys want?

----------


## nautilus

Personally I think the more leisurely pace of every other month worked better. Not that the monthly pace wasn't doable too, but every other month just seems more sustainable in the long run. It has that extra buffer for life happening, processing the content, and maybe just a little bit of human procrastination. The exception was Johnathan Livingston Seagull, which was short enough that a month felt like plenty of time.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Perhaps if a chosen book is in fact very short then the following LD club could be within the next month instead but I guess how short a book feels to read really does depend on our availability to do so too.

Anyway, I also think every other month seems good for the same reasons as nautilus. I had been wondering why I hadn't seen a new thread about it yet, though in reality I didn't actually have much time this month anyway.

----------


## Hilary

I lean toward every other month as well. These non-fictions can be tough to get through sometimes, and I like having a lot of processing time. (Plus it gives me more time to read my fictions  :smiley:  )

----------


## DarkestDarkness

I just thought I would check; we will be seeing the next poll for March-April (the months thing in the title confuses me a little, actually) at the end of February, am I correct in thinking?

----------


## Hilary

> I just thought I would check; we will be seeing the next poll for March-April (the months thing in the title confuses me a little, actually) at the end of February, am I correct in thinking?



 ::thumbup::

----------

